# Why does my car slam down on bumps with 4 people in it?



## pksjay (Oct 27, 2002)

This weekend we had 4 people in our 96 sentra. Every bump we hit the car hit its bump stops. Felt like i was in a poorly lowered car. However ours is still stock. Is this the way they all ride with 4 people? Or is there something wrong with my suspension? I posted earlier about replacing struts however i dont know if i even need new ones.


----------



## peter96 (May 4, 2002)

Luggage? Big people? Do you have a stereo system with woofer box? The car is only rated for about 870lb load.
You could always get higher rate GCs. The springs are what keep the car off the bumpstops.


----------



## pksjay (Oct 27, 2002)

SO should i be lead to believe all the sentras out there have the same problem? No speaker box. Just 4 people but about 700 lbs. 

Why make a 5 passenger car that does not like 5 passenger? 
GO figure.

Any replies would be appreciatted. I saw 14 people looked but now answers.


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

I dont know why that happens to you. I dont think it should happen. That is why the most I carry in my car is me and 3 other people. Enev with 4 people in the car the back seems lower than the front.


----------



## peter96 (May 4, 2002)

The rear on a B14 only has about an inch of travel. If the bumps were at speed, it will bottom. Motivational sells an upper mount that will add an inch of travel in the back. Bout $80. If you didn't want to upgrade your full susp, these should help. Also, what trim is your Sentra? The different levels had different spring rates, some weaker than others.


----------



## pksjay (Oct 27, 2002)

There were 4 people total.

We were going at full speed but pretty fast. 

Just trying to determine if in fact it needs new struts or not.


----------



## peter96 (May 4, 2002)

Struts won't fix it, they just prevent the pogo effect. Only stiffer springs or more travel will keep you off the bumpstops.


----------

